

OpenLike - open protocol for sharing between web applications - yanw
http://openlike.org/

======
alanh
The current widget has a weakness for non-English-language FB users:
[http://skitch.com/alanhogan/dyjqk/openlike-is-a-protocol-
for...](http://skitch.com/alanhogan/dyjqk/openlike-is-a-protocol-for-sharing-
the-things-you-like-on-the-web)

